# carb not picking up gas



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

i have this mosquito scooter with a 24 cc 2 cycle engine good compression, but i put in a new carb kit and when i prime it it does not pick up the gas, the primer bulb seems to stop working, the carb is a tk series, what is wrong, any help is welcomed.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the fuel filter in the tank on the end of the fuel hose is not plugged.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

i put in a new fuel filter but it still not picking up, i will try to put in new gaskets, i hear a little bit of air escaping fron the carb.


----------

